# Tornados



## FastTrax (Dec 7, 2020)

www.weather.gov/safety/tornado

https://nssl.noaa.gov/education/svrwx101/tornados/

www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/10-tornado-facts-you-might-not-know-about/350390

www.ready.gov/tornadoes

https://severestorms.gatech.edu/sev...ew-technologies-increase-tornado-warning-time

www.tornadoalert.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funnel_cloud

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Tornado

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_vortex_signature

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_tornado_emergencies

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_Alley

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tornados_and_tornado_outbreaks


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 7, 2020)

I've spent my whole life in Tornado Alley. Had some weather spotter neighbors from England for a while. I was in one in 1990.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've spent my whole life in Tornado Alley. Had some weather spotter neighbors from England for a while. I was in one in 1990.



Dorothy is that you?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 7, 2020)

No sweetie. Would you like to hear the story though?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2020)

We lived in Wichita, KS, for 4 or 5 years back in the late 60's.  Every Spring/Summer we had to run to the local tornado shelter a half dozen times, hoping that we still had a house when we came back up.  The closest we came was one passed about a block away, and wiped out some stores and houses....we just had some debris in the yard.  We were relieved when I got transferred to Kansas City, where the risk of these violent storms was much lower.  
Hurricanes cause far more damage, but at least people in those areas usually have several days warning.....whereas a tornado can touch down almost without warning.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've spent my whole life in Tornado Alley. Had some weather spotter neighbors from England for a while. I was in one in 1990.



Enjoy Dorothy

www.archive.org/details/the.wizard.of.oz.1939.brrip


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> No sweetie. Would you like to hear the story though?



Of course.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've spent my whole life in Tornado Alley. Had some weather spotter neighbors from England for a while. I was in one in 1990.





Don M. said:


> We lived in Wichita, KS, for 4 or 5 years back in the late 60's.  Every Spring/Summer we had to run to the local tornado shelter a half dozen times, hoping that we still had a house when we came back up.  The closest we came was one passed about a block away, and wiped out some stores and houses....we just had some debris in the yard.  We were relieved when I got transferred to Kansas City, where the risk of these violent storms was much lower.
> Hurricanes cause far more damage, but at least people in those areas usually have several days warning.....whereas a tornado can touch down almost without warning.



They say you can tell when a tornado is coming because it sounds like a freight train. Is that true? So when Kansas City Southern comes barreling through town does everybody head for the shelters?

Hey I just realized that Judy Garland is playing Dorothy.


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2020)

Years ago we were sitting in our RV at the campground.  A small inset map on the tv was showing the counties where the tornado was heading.  It was of no interest to us until someone knocked on our door to say people were heading to the shelter.  We had no idea what county we were in.  Fortunately it was cancelled.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 7, 2020)

It was May of 1990. Durham KS. I was married to husband #2 at the time. I was getting ready to make goulash for dinner when the evening news came on and announced where the tornado was. It was in McPherson and I didn't know north, south, east or west at the time. I just had a gut instinct. All the hairs on my body stood on end and I remember putting the goulash up and taking the phone to the basement. We had a *REALLY* long phone cord. I called the OH and told him it was coming. He wanted to come home but I didn't know where it was going so I told him I'd try to call when it was over. 

An hr later there was a cop car with sirens blaring racing by. He turned around at the Lehigh road and raced back to town. Five minutes after he passed on his way back to town it got ominously quiet. All the birds quit chirping and you coulda heard a cotton ball hit the driveway. Then all of a sudden I heard what sounded like a giant Hoover vacuum cleaner and felt the ground vibrating as it approached. I heard rain lashing the house and heard boards creeking as they were being ripped apart. I thought it was the house.

Turned out to be the barn in the cattle pen. So the tornado is approximately 1 block from the house. It tore a corner of the landlord's barn as it was going back into the sky. I guess there was two quarter mile funnels one came to our side of the road. The other took the other side of the road. It hailed on the other side. The only neighbor that wasn't home that night lost their home. I managed to call the OH back and right after that the phone lines and electricity went down. Landlord came to check his property but not his tenants. 

Took me 6 yrs to stop freaking out every time the breeze picked up or I saw a cloud or if it stormed. OH would come home and find me and the cat in the basement.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We lived in Wichita, KS, for 4 or 5 years back in the late 60's.  Every Spring/Summer we had to run to the local tornado shelter a half dozen times, hoping that we still had a house when we came back up.  The closest we came was one passed about a block away, and wiped out some stores and houses....we just had some debris in the yard.  We were relieved when I got transferred to Kansas City, where the risk of these violent storms was much lower.
> Hurricanes cause far more damage, but at least people in those areas usually have several days warning.....whereas a tornado can touch down almost without warning.





Jules said:


> Years ago we were sitting in our RV at the campground.  A small inset map on the tv was showing the counties where the tornado was heading.  It was of no interest to us until someone knocked on our door to say people were heading to the shelter.  We had no idea what county we were in.  Fortunately it was cancelled.





MarciKS said:


> It was May of 1990. Durham KS. I was married to husband #2 at the time. I was getting ready to make goulash for dinner when the evening news came on and announced where the tornado was. It was in McPherson and I didn't know north, south, east or west at the time. I just had a gut instinct. All the hairs on my body stood on end and I remember putting the goulash up and taking the phone to the basement. We had a *REALLY* long phone cord. I called the OH and told him it was coming. He wanted to come home but I didn't know where it was going so I told him I'd try to call when it was over.
> 
> An hr later there was a cop car with sirens blaring racing by. He turned around at the Lehigh road and raced back to town. Five minutes after he passed on his way back to town it got ominously quiet. All the birds quit chirping and you coulda heard a cotton ball hit the driveway. Then all of a sudden I heard what sounded like a giant Hoover vacuum cleaner and felt the ground vibrating as it approached. I heard rain lashing the house and heard boards creeking as they were being ripped apart. I thought it was the house.
> 
> ...



I feel your collective pain but anything's better then the California wildfires.

https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/ks.php?x=3

www.eldoradoweather.com/wxradio/index-kansas.html

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/27166

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/29425

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/25181

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/25684


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm sure it is FT.


----------

